# Cleaning Chrome Trim



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

What do you guys use to clean external chrome trim?

I just had my car washed this weekend (I'll admit it -- I'll never meet up with the Allee, Ripsnort, et al standards) and afterwards I noticed that the chrome strip under the windows had an irregular cloudy haze to it. At first I thought the carwash just didn't go over the chrome when they did the windows, but window cleaner didn't take it off.

Any sugguestions?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

I believe the trim has a clear coat over it. I treat it just as I do the finish. I use a detail spray on it once the car is washed. No clouding here.


----------

